# Problème de mise à jour  [NEWBIE]

## titi32

Bonjour.

J'ai récemment installé gentoo end of world sur mon DD.

J'essaye en vain de mettre à jour avec :

emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world

et j'obtiens :

* IMPORTANT: 13 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.                                                                    

 * Use eselect news to read news items.                                                                                              

Calculating dependencies... done!                                                                                                    

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:                                                                                  

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)                                                                     

# required by www-client/chromium-38.0.2125.101                                                                                      

# required by @selected                                                                                                              

# required by @world (argument)                                                                                                      

=media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.28 icu                                                                                                      

# required by net-im/kmess-2.0.6.2[linguas_el]                                                                                       

# required by @selected                                                                                                              

# required by @world (argument)                                                                                                      

=kde-base/kde-l10n-4.12.5 linguas_ca linguas_zh_TW linguas_it linguas_hu linguas_el linguas_fr linguas_pt_BR linguas_et linguas_de linguas_ja linguas_es linguas_ar linguas_tr linguas_fi linguas_ru linguas_nl linguas_zh_CN linguas_gl linguas_sk                       

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring                                                                    

CONFIG_PROTECT). Carefully examine the list of proposed changes,                                                                     

paying special attention to mask or keyword changes that may expose                                                                  

experimental or unstable packages.                                                                                                   

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy ">=sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.6-r2" has unmet requirements.                                            

- sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.6.2::gentoo USE="gcrypt nls static udev -kernel -nettle -openssl -python -reencrypt -static-libs -urandom" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7"                                                                              

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:                                                                       

    static? ( !gcrypt )                                                                                                              

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:                                                           

    exactly-one-of ( gcrypt kernel nettle openssl ) python? ( python_single_target_python2_7? ( python_targets_python2_7 ) exactly-one-of ( python_single_target_python2_7 ) ) static? ( !gcrypt )                                                                        

(dependency required by "sys-apps/pmount-0.9.99_alpha-r3[crypt]" [ebuild])                                                           

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])                                                                                           

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])         

Une idée ?

Cordialement.

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Donne-nous le contenu de ton fichier make.conf, tes package.use et le résultat de emerge --info.

Le USE "static" ne devrait pas être défini...

----------

## titi32

make.conf  :

```
####################################################

## ATTENTION: THIS IS THE MAKE.CONF ON THE LIVECD ##

## PLEASE EDIT /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf INSTEAD  ##

####################################################

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics virtualbox"

VIDEO_CARDS="i915 i965 r100 r200 r300 r600 qxl virtualbox nouveau glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage tdfx trident vesa via vmware cirrus ast chips i128 i740 imstt s3virge tseng v4l vermilion"

USE="X consolekit kde gnome semantic-desktop accessibility nautilus eds avahi vino gnome-keyring -networkmanager policykit libnotify alsa nouveau jpeg gif tiff opengl -hal dbus cairo qt3support mmx sse bindist sse2 branding livecd loop-aes socks5 gnome qt4 -x264 -mp3 -mp4 -mpeg2 -mpeg4pt2 -xvid -a52 -real -dvdnav -faac -amr atm fbcondecor mng png portaudio truetype usb"

MAKEOPTS=-j2

LINGUAS="af ar as ast az be bg bn bo br brx bs ca ca@valencia ca_XV cs csb cy da de dgo dz el en en_GB en_ZA eo es et eu fa fi fo fr fy ga gd gl gu gu_IN ha he hi hr hsb hu ia id is it ja ka kk km kn kn_IN ko kok ks ku lb lo lt lv mai mi mk ml mn mni mr ms mt my nb nds ne nl nn nr nso oc om or pa pa_IN pl pt pt_BR ro ru rw sa_IN sat sd se sh si sk sl sq sr ss st sv sw sw_TZ ta ta_IN te tg th tn tr ts tt ug uk uz ve ven vi wa xh zh_CN zh_HK zh_TW zu"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@BINARY-REDISTRIBUTABLE"

KDIR=/usr/src/linux

XFCE_PLUGINS="menu"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

FEATURES="-userfetch candy"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"
```

=========================================================================================================

emerge --info  :

```
Portage 2.2.14_rc1 (python 2.7.7-final-0, default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.16.0, 3.6.8-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.6.8-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-3770_CPU_@_3.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3277124 total,   1239068 free

KiB Swap:    2097148 total,   2097148 free

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 11 Oct 2014 19:30:02 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 3.1.8 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p39

dev-lang/perl:            5.16.1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.7, 3.2.3-r1, 3.3.5-r1

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.8

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.6, 1.12.5

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.16.0

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa /usr/share/polkit-1/actions /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="${EPREFIX}/etc/gconf /etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON

```

======================================================================================================

Voila voila.....   Je dois dire que je suis un peu perdu j'ai déjà galéré pour l'install....

----------

## titi32

make.conf  :

```
####################################################

## ATTENTION: THIS IS THE MAKE.CONF ON THE LIVECD ##

## PLEASE EDIT /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf INSTEAD  ##

####################################################

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics virtualbox"

VIDEO_CARDS="i915 i965 r100 r200 r300 r600 qxl virtualbox nouveau glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage tdfx trident vesa via vmware cirrus ast chips i128 i740 imstt s3virge tseng v4l vermilion"

USE="X consolekit kde gnome semantic-desktop accessibility nautilus eds avahi vino gnome-keyring -networkmanager policykit libnotify alsa nouveau jpeg gif tiff opengl -hal dbus cairo qt3support mmx sse bindist sse2 branding livecd loop-aes socks5 gnome qt4 -x264 -mp3 -mp4 -mpeg2 -mpeg4pt2 -xvid -a52 -real -dvdnav -faac -amr atm fbcondecor mng png portaudio truetype usb"

MAKEOPTS=-j2

LINGUAS="af ar as ast az be bg bn bo br brx bs ca ca@valencia ca_XV cs csb cy da de dgo dz el en en_GB en_ZA eo es et eu fa fi fo fr fy ga gd gl gu gu_IN ha he hi hr hsb hu ia id is it ja ka kk km kn kn_IN ko kok ks ku lb lo lt lv mai mi mk ml mn mni mr ms mt my nb nds ne nl nn nr nso oc om or pa pa_IN pl pt pt_BR ro ru rw sa_IN sat sd se sh si sk sl sq sr ss st sv sw sw_TZ ta ta_IN te tg th tn tr ts tt ug uk uz ve ven vi wa xh zh_CN zh_HK zh_TW zu"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@BINARY-REDISTRIBUTABLE"

KDIR=/usr/src/linux

XFCE_PLUGINS="menu"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

FEATURES="-userfetch candy"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"
```

=========================================================================================================

emerge --info  :

```
Portage 2.2.14_rc1 (python 2.7.7-final-0, default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.16.0, 3.6.8-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.6.8-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-3770_CPU_@_3.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3277124 total,   1239068 free

KiB Swap:    2097148 total,   2097148 free

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 11 Oct 2014 19:30:02 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 3.1.8 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p39

dev-lang/perl:            5.16.1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.7, 3.2.3-r1, 3.3.5-r1

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.8

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.6, 1.12.5

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.16.0

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa /usr/share/polkit-1/actions /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="${EPREFIX}/etc/gconf /etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON

```

======================================================================================================

Voila voila.....   Je dois dire que je suis un peu perdu j'ai déjà galéré pour l'install....

----------

## xaviermiller

Comment as-tu procédé à l'installation ? As-tu bien suivi le manuel, car là, tu donnes le make.conf du livecd, et pas le tien...

----------

## xaviermiller

Autre chose : tu as un i7, ce serait dommage d'installer un OS en 32 bits...

Prends un stage3 en AMD64  :Wink: 

----------

## titi32

le make.conf que je te donnes est :   /etc/make.conf

----------

## xaviermiller

Il doit être dans /etc/portage... c'est en tous cas comme ça dans un stage3 récent. Quel stage3 as-tu pris ?

De plus, ce LiveCD est assez ancien (presque 2 ans). Prends un un autre (systemrescuecd, basé sur Gentoo, avec interface graphique et support réseau très complet), et recommence avec un stage3 récent.

----------

## titi32

OK. Merci de la réponse rapide.

Cordialement.

----------

